# Excel en español



## RalphA (Mar 31, 2006)

La palabra española "rango" es, en ingles, "rank", y no "range", como algunos usan.  Cual es la mejor traduccion de "range" en español?  

Cual es la mejor traduccion de "array"?  Sera "conjunto"?


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 31, 2006)

Rafa, buena pregunta.  De lo que veo aquí, «rango» es la palabra que se usa.

Para "array" me parece «matriz» [ http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/s...ary/SPA/crystlrf/html/crconarraydatatypes.asp ] pero dado que soy un gringo, me gustaría leer lo que dice un Latinamericano o un Español.


----------



## RalphA (Apr 1, 2006)

Ah, Greg, muchas gracias por responder.  

Según mi diccionario dela lengua española, “rango” significa “clase jerárquica, condicón social, calidd de las personas”.  Estas definiciones coinciden con las dadas para la palabra “rank” de mi diccionarion inglés, razón por la cual me molesta ver “rango” usado para traducir “range”.

Mi dicionario inglés me dice que “array”, en lo que más se acerca al uso que busco, es ”an orderly arrangement, as of a series of values in a statistical table”.  Para buscar una definición española que se aproxime a esa definición en inglés, me parece que “un arreglo ordenado de una serie de elementos” sería mi escogencia.  Y, como la palabra “array” viene de las raices “a” y rei”, que significan “to order” en inglés, u “ordenar” en español, quizá “an array” podría traducirse como “un orden”, o “un ordenamiento”, o “un arreglo”, o “un conjunto ordenado”.  De esas palabras, la que más me parece a mí que pueda significar “array” es la palabra “arreglo”, pero, he estado desconectado de las matemáticas en español por más de 42 años, así es que no puedo opinar con conocimiento de los hechos.

 Mi pequeño diccionario español me dice que “matriz” es, en matemáticas, “un grupo de cantidades, términos, o elementos, dispuestos en líneas horizontales y columnas verticales, y cuyas propiedades tienen gran importancia en la teoría de las determinates.”  Esta definición calza 100% con lo que yo conozco de la palabra inglesa “matrix” en matemicas.  

A su vez, en mi diccionaro inglés, la palabra “matrix” esta definida, para las matemicas, como “a rectangular array of symbols or terms enclosed between parenthesis or double vertical bars to facilitate the study of relationships”.  Esta definición de “matrix” usa el termino “array”, lo cual me llevaría a la decisión de que “matrix” y “array” NO son lo mismo.  Además, por mis estudios de las matemáticas, yo sé que “matrix” y “array” no significan lo mismo.  Y, en general, no tengo problema en distinguier cuando se trata de un “:matrix” y cuando de un “array”.  Por lo cual desecho el uso de “matriz” por “array”.


Quisiera, como usted, Greg, que un buen matemático español o latinoamericano sin influencia directa del inglés contestara estas preguntas que he hecho, para aclarar estos temas para toda la comunidad de la lengua española.


----------



## sailepaty (Apr 2, 2006)

RalphA y Greg,

Este podría ser un tema con muchos puntos de vista ya que una sola palabra tanto en Ingles como en Español puede tener diferentes significados dependiendo del contexto en que la palabra se encuentre.

Analizándolo literalmente los dos están en lo cierto, sin embargo tenemos que llevar el significado de esas palabras al ambiente de Excel que como sabemos toman un significado especial.

He utilizado el Excel en español por más de 5 años y la versión en Ingles en los últimos tres por lo cual he tenido oportunidad de ver manuales y la misma ayuda de Excel para estos temas. Así que esta la forma como se interpretan en Excel versión en Español las funciones o palabras de las que están hablando.

Range es igual a Rango
Rank es igual a Jerarquía
Array es igual a Arreglo o Matriz
Array Formula es igual a Formula Matricial

Saludos


----------



## RalphA (Apr 2, 2006)

sailepaty:

Me gustó mucho su explicación, basada en la práctica actual de los usuarios y los que escriben los manuales de Excel en inglés y en español.  Bueno, aceptaré range = rango, rank = jerarquía, array = matriz, y array formula = fórmula matricial.  Muchas gracias por participar en este “thread”, y por su buena contribución.

Editado más tarde:  Corregí la palabra “matricial”, pues se me había pasado incluir la “r”.


----------



## polboy_mx (Apr 3, 2006)

*Mas exacto no pudo ser...*

La explicacion se sailepaty es por demas practica pues definir palabras en otro idioma (por lo regular de ingles a español) y sobre todo aquellas que soportan o tienen notas tecnicas regularmente nos llegan a confundir o alejan del concepto original...gracias por el aporte... el forum como siempre...excelente...


----------



## Antonio malonso (Aug 9, 2015)

Me parece la explicación más directa y mas clara que debemos asumir. Saludos amigos.


----------

